# veder/vödör; tejfel/tejföl



## Tina55

Sziasztok!

Én a dél-alföldi régióban lakom, itt meglévő jelenség (ha ma már nem is olyan gyakori), hogy bizonyos betűkapcsolatok esetén 'ö'-t mondanak 'e' helyett. Ennek ellenére a legtöbb szónál egyértelmű, hogy melyik alak a helyes, melyik illik választékosabb szövegekbe. Például a meg-, fel- igekötőket gyakran mondják 'ö'-vel, de leírva szinte még csak 'e'-vel láttam, nyilván ez a standard változat. De van néhány szó, például a veder és a tejfel, ami nagyon furán hangzik nekem, a környezetemben mindenki 'ö'-vel használja ezeket, és még írásban is gyakori az 'ö'-s alak. Lehetséges, hogy ezek esetében az 'ö' volt az eredeti magánhangzó, és az 'e' a tájszólásosabb változat? Illetve ilyen még a törülköző/törölköző kérdése. Hogy használják gyakrabban, 'ö'-vel vagy 'ü'-vel? Nekem 'ö'-vel szimpatikusabb, de lehet, hogy ez csak a nyelvi környezet befolyása miatt van. Ti hogy látjátok?


----------



## Zsanna

Szia!

Ezek szerint "földiek" vagyunk, így talán nem meglepő, hogy a véleményünk megegyezik. Én is észrevettem, hogy bizonyos szavak nem tetszenek, nem tartom őket természetesnek "e"-vel (pl. a tejfel), de a fordítottja is igaz: pl. gimnazista koromban jelent meg néhány tankönyvben a "föladat" szó (a feladat helyett), amit ugyanúgy mesterkéltnek éreztem.
De ez megint egy összetett probléma, ugyanis szerintem több dolog húzódik meg a háttérben. Ezekből az alábbiak valószínűleg a legfontosabbak:
- az "őzös" tájnyelv (pl. a fővárosi "ezőssel" ellentétben: mögötte - megette = a teljes egészében elfogyasztotta értelemben)
- az a jelenség, hogy több szó létezik párhuzamosan ö-vel és e-vel (igazából, állítólag: zárt e-vel, amit két ponttal jelöltek) a normál köznyelvben már eleve (pl. vödör, veder).
- nyelvi divatok (mikor, melyik forma kedveltebb)
Még jobb összefoglalás itt.

Azt is gyakran elfelejtjük, hogy az "őzés" sokkal nagyobb területen elterjedt (a nyelvterületünk kb. 3/4 részén, bár természetesen nem ugyanolyan formában, mint a Dél-Alföldön), mint az "ezés" (ÉK és a főváros környéke), viszont ennek sokkal nagyobb szerepe (és presztizse) volt a mai nyelv kialakulásában.

A töröl/törül egyaránt létező szótári alak (l. Értelmező Szótár), és számomra meglepő módon a _törül_ még csak nem is tájnyelvi szóként szerepel, hanem a _töröl_lel teljesen egyenértékű szóként. Emiatt arra gondolok, hogy a törölköző (bár nekem egy picit választékosabban hangzik) és a törülköző (ez meg egy kicsit tájnyelvibbnek) is lehet, hogy mégis egyforma értékű.
Az is érdekes, hogy a _tör*ü*lközi_k csak ebben az alakban jelenik meg ugyanebben a szótárban, pedig hallható _tör*ö*lközik_ alakban is...

Szerintem lehetséges, hogy a párhuzamosan létező többféle alakok egy idő után már valószínűleg megtréfálják az anyanyelvi beszélőket is annyira, hogy nem tudják eldönteni, melyik a helyes alak vagy melyik a standard. (És gyakran valószínűleg mindkettő helyes.)

Annak nem néztem utána (és tanulmányaimból nem derült ki), hogy melyik volt előbb: az "ö"-s alakok vagy az "e"-sek, de van egy olyan érzésem, hogy ezt csak egy-egy adott szónál lehet megállapítani, nincs rá "kaptafa". (Bár adott időszakban volt tendencia pl. az e-s formák "erőltetésére".)

Találtam egy pár érdekes linket erre a témára itt és itt. (A képet csak gazdagítani lehet.)


----------



## francisgranada

Kommentár nélkül, kassaiként:

1. _meg_, _meg-_ (mint igekötő): kizárólagosan; _mög_ itt nem létezik. Ugyanakkor  itt csak a _mögötte _alak használatos.
2. _fel, fel- _(mint igekötő): ez a "természetes" változat, de elfogadható/néha használt a _föl _is, beleértve a _tejfölt_ a _tejfel _mellett
3. _veder_: ez a "természetes" változat, de a _vödör _se hangzik szokatlanul, van aki így modja. Sőt,  _söpörni_ se hangzik igazán rosszul, annak ellenére hogy _seperni _a "természetes" változat.
4.  _törülköző_: számomra ez a "természetes" alak, de nem idegen a _törölköző _sem_, _sőt ismerek olyat is, aki _t*ü*rölköző_-nek mondja (ez viszont nekem furcsa).

U.I. Mintha volna némi különbség a _tör*ü*lni _és a _tör*ö*lni _igék között, például: _megtör*ü*lni a tányért _de _kitör*ö*lni egy fájlt _a számítógépből. Csak én látom így, vagy estleg  ti is? ...


----------



## uress

meg (mög csak paródiában), mögötte-megette mást jelentenek
fel (föl ízesebb, de nem furcsa), a föl főnévként teljesértékű, valaminek csak föle lehet, fele nem ebben az értelemben
vödör (veder furcsa), de seper-söpör, sepreget-söpröget egyenértékű teljesen
törölköző (törülköző furcsa, nyelvtörő, és mást jelent: pl. egy törülköző nő, annak ellenére, h inkább töröl mint törül, mert a törül megintcsak furcsa)


----------



## francisgranada

Kedves uress, ha nem titok, elárulhatnád, hogy mely vidékről/régióból/nyelvterületről származol.


----------



## franknagy

Bár nem vagyok szögedi, szívesen keverem a fölöslegest a feleslegessel, a tejfölt a tejfellel, a szeget a szöggel, hogy nem legyen az írásom és a beszédem a mekegős.


uress said:


> seper-söpör,


Van több mellékjelentés, amelyekben  *söpör* használatos.
Elsöpör - elpusztít értelemben,
Végigsöpör - a tájfun.
Söprés!- Takarodj! vagy Meneküljünk értelembe.

A bika, a kecske pedig csakis *fel*öklel, nem *föl*öklel.
_Parasztfölkelés_ minden reggel van, lázadó _parasztfelkelés_ nagyon ritkán.


----------



## Zsanna

uress said:


> meg (mög csak paródiában), mögötte-megette mást jelentenek


1. A _mög_ a _meg_ igekötő gyakori alakja az "őzős" tájszólásban, tehát a paródiabeli használata csak ezután jöhet a sorban!
2. A mögötte/megette tényleg mást jelentenek a standard köznyelvben, de én nem ebből a szempontból hoztam fel. (Szempont világosan kifejezve fenn. #2)



francisgranada said:


> U.I. Mintha volna némi különbség a _tör*ü*lni _és a _tör*ö*lni _igék között, például: _megtör*ü*lni a tányért _de _kitör*ö*lni egy fájlt _a számítógépből. Csak én látom így, vagy estleg  ti is? ...


Igen, én is erre utaltam fentebb. (A _töröl_ valahogy finomabb, választékosabb, a törül pedig népiesen hangzik. Talán ezért sem illik a számítógépes nyelvezetbe. "Jóska bá' megpödörte bajszát, majd kinyitotta az excelt, de izibe', hogy kitörülje azt a fájlt." Kicsit furcsa...)



franknagy said:


> Bár nem vagyok szögedi, szívesen keverem a fölöslegest a feleslegessel, a tejfölt a tejfellel, a szeget a szöggel, hogy nem legyen az írásom és a beszédem a mekegős.


 Mega . (Na, ez a "szögedi" hangzik nekem úgy, mintha paródiából lépett volna ki!)



franknagy said:


> A bika, a kecske pedig csakis *fel*öklel, nem *föl*öklel.


Na, akkor ez a _föl_ lehet, hogy az őzős tájnyelv része, mert számomra csupán egy nagyon halvány stiláris különbség van a kettő között (az előző választékosabbnak tűnik, az utóbbi "hétköznapibbnak", azaz kötetlen beszélgetés alkalmával valószínűleg ezt használnám előbb).


franknagy said:


> _Parasztfölkelés _minden reggel van, lázadó _parasztfelkelés_ nagyon ritkán.


Érdekes, itt még gyengébbnek érzem a különbséget a két alak között. (Viszont a lázadó az inkább _felkelő_, az ágyból kikászálódó pedig lehet _föl-_ v. _felkelő _egyaránt.)


----------



## uress

Zsanna said:


> 1.


Mivel semmilyen őzés nincs a környéken se, csakis és kizárólag paródiában lehetséges.


franknagy said:


> Van több mellékjelentés, amelyekben *söpör* használatos.


Bármeyikben mehet a seper, fel se tűnne, annyira természetes lenne e-vel is.


----------



## franknagy

Azt hihetnénk, hogy az -e- forma az előkelőbb, "hivatalos", de van néhány ellenpélda.




Tina55 said:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Én a dél-alföldi régióban lakom, itt meglévő jelenség (ha ma már nem is olyan gyakori), hogy bizonyos betűkapcsolatok esetén 'ö'-t mondanak 'e' helyett. Ennek ellenére a legtöbb szónál egyértelmű, hogy melyik alak a helyes, melyik illik választékosabb szövegekbe. Például a meg-, fel- igekötőket gyakran mondják 'ö'-vel, de leírva szinte még csak 'e'-vel láttam, nyilván ez a standard változat. De van néhány szó, például a veder és a tejfel, ami nagyon furán hangzik nekem, a környezetemben mindenki 'ö'-vel használja ezeket, és még írásban is gyakori az 'ö'-s alak. Lehetséges, hogy ezek esetében az 'ö' volt az eredeti magánhangzó, és az 'e' a tájszólásosabb változat? Illetve ilyen még a törülköző/törölköző kérdése. Hogy használják gyakrabban, 'ö'-vel vagy 'ü'-vel? Nekem 'ö'-vel szimpatikusabb, de lehet, hogy ez csak a nyelvi környezet befolyása miatt van. Ti hogy látjátok?



Krúdy Gyula kért utoljára _s*e*rt _a pincértől. Ma már mindenki _s*ö*rözik_. (csak a "Kaiser = a_ ser" _reklám rángatta ki a _s*e*r_ szót az elavulásból._)_
A _m*e*gette-m*ö*götte_ párban az e-ző az elavult. Az előbbi lehet ragozott ige és ragozott névutó is, az utóbbi csak ragozott névutó a köznyelvben.
_Ki tud többet? 
_
Jelentések elkülönülése a képzett és összetett szavakban:

_A p*e*r_ és_ p*ö*r _ugyanazt jele_nti a jogban, de az ügyvédnő a bíróságon perel, otthon a férjével pedig p*ö*röl._
_A t*e*pertő - csak étel, t*ö*pörtyű_ - étel vagy kis termetű ember. A népmesei anyóka mindig _t*ö*pörödött_, sohasem _t*e*peredett_.
_Cs*ö*rög_het a dió, a lombik, a a telefon, a szarka, de csak a szarka _cs*e*rreg_.
_Ki tud többet? 
_
Ha leintek valakit, mindig ö-vel mondom: "A _k_ö_rösztanyád_ térdekalácsát!" Magát a rokont más szövegösszefüggésben pedig -evel _k*e*resztanyának_.


----------



## franknagy

uress said:


> törölköző (törülköző furcsa, nyelvtörő, és mást jelent: pl. egy törülköző nő, annak ellenére, h inkább töröl mint törül, mert a törül megintcsak furcsa)



Szerintem csak arról van szó, hogy a sok ö között az ü is ö hanggá válik gyors beszédben. Nem érzek jelentéskülönbséget.


----------



## Zsanna

uress said:


> Mivel semmilyen őzés nincs a környéken se, csakis és kizárólag paródiában lehetséges.


Hogy mi is?


uress said:


> Bármeyikben mehet a seper, fel se tűnne, annyira természetes lenne e-vel is.


Mehetni mehetne, de_ nekem_ pl. furcsán hangzana. (Pl. a tájfun _elseperte_ a falut. - És ráfért a szemetes lapátra?) Ez valószínűleg az egyéni nyelvérzék/ a tájnyelvi használat /standard használat függvénye.


----------



## Zsanna

franknagy said:


> Krúdy Gyula kért utoljára _s*e*rt _a pincértől. Ma már mindenki _s*ö*rözik_. (csak a "Kaiser = a_ ser" _reklám rángatta ki a _s*e*r_ szót az elavulásból.


Lehet, de a _ser_ hivatalosan a _sör_ tréfás változatának számít és, ha ritkábban halljuk, akkor lehet, hogy ez csak emiatt van.


----------



## francisgranada

Véleményem szerint két jelenségről beszélünk:

1) Egy fajta _nyelvjárás-keveredés_ következményeként, egyes "őzős" szavak elterjedése a köznyelvben. Tudtommal, etimológiai szempontból általában (biztos nem minden esetben) az "_e_ző" változat az eredeti. Ezt látszik alátámasztani az idegen eredetű szavak zöme is, pl. _veder _< szláv _vědro_.

2) A _szinonimák kiküszöbölése_, vagyis a nyelv hosszútávon "igyekszik megszabadulni" a szinonimáktól. Más szóval, az ugyanazon jelentéssel bíró alakilag különböző szavak egyike idővel a) elavulttá válik, vagy b) a jelelentése (legalább részben) megváltozik. A lényeg az, hogy az eredeti szinonimák, egy idő után, általában nem lesznek teljesen felcserélhetőek/egyenértékűek.

Az észak-keleti nyelvterületen nyilván az "_e_ző" változatok a "normálisak", de a köznyelvben elterjedt/elfogadott őző változatok nem szokatlanok, sőt bizonyos mértékig használatosak is. Személyes tapasztalataim/megitélésem:

_veder - _szinte kizárólagosan (van aki _vödör_-t mond, talán a standard nyelv hatására, a szótárak is gyakran ezt a változatot közlik)
_per _-kizárólagosan
_seper _- szinte kizárólagosan, de a vihar _elsöpör_, nem _elseper _(egyetértek Franknaggyal és Zsannával). Talán azért, mert másodlagos/elvont jelentésről van szó, ami a standard nyelv hatására terjedhetett el.
_kell _- kizárólagosan (_köll  _csak tréfásan, főleg tájszólást imitálva).
_fel _- jellemzően; néha _föl _is, de nem tudom megítélni mikor vagy mi szerint.
_tejfel - _általában, de néha _tejföl _is; pl. talán inkább _tejfölös _hús (de nem vagyok benne biztos).

_mögött, mögé_ - kizárólagosan
_sör_ - kizárólagosan (tréfásan _ser _is)
_vörös_ - kizárólagosan (talán akad olyan szókapcsolat, ahol a _veres _a mgfelelőbb, de nem most jut eszembe semmi)
_sötét_ - kizárólagosan (_setét _régiesen hangzik)
_fölösleges _- talán ez a gyakoribb a _felesleges _mellett


----------



## franknagy

francisgranada said:


> Véleményem szerint két jelenségről beszélünk:
> 
> 
> _veder - _szinte kizárólagosan (van aki _vödör_-t mond, talán a standard nyelv hatására, a szótárak is gyakran ezt a változatot közlik)
> _per _-kizárólagosan
> _seper _- szinte kizárólagosan, de a vihar _elsöpör_, nem _elseper _(egyetértek Franknaggyal és Zsannával). Talán azért, mert másodlagos/elvont jelentésről van szó, ami a standard nyelv hatására terjedhetett el.
> _kell _- kizárólagosan (_köll  _csak tréfásan, főleg tájszólást imitálva).
> _fel _- jellemzően; néha _föl _is, de nem tudom megítélni mikor vagy mi szerint.
> _tejfel - _általában, de néha _tejföl _is; pl. talán inkább _tejfölös _hús (de nem vagyok benne biztos).
> 
> _mögött, mögé_ - kizárólagosan
> _sör_ - kizárólagosan (tréfásan _ser _is)
> _vörös_ - kizárólagosan (talán akad olyan szókapcsolat, ahol a _veres _a mgfelelőbb, de nem most jut eszembe semmi)
> _sötét_ - kizárólagosan (_setét _régiesen hangzik)
> _fölösleges _- talán ez a gyakoribb a _felesleges _mellett



> _per _-kizárólagosan
Nem értek veled egyet.
Vannak állandósult szókapcsolatok, ahol vagy csak az -e- vagy csak a -ö- alak a helyes.

-ö- Csöbörből vödörbe.
-e- Keljfeljancsi (játékszer)
Heltai Jenő Néma leventéjéből kiindulva a bakó Setét Lajos.
Érdemes még arról eszmét cserélni, hogy *miért nincs* egyes -e-t tartalmazó szavaknak -ö-s párja, és viszont.

Általában azért, mert a pár már más úton, korábban megérkezett a magyar nyelvbe.

A -kor időhatározó rag egyalakú maradt, mert a kör szó már létezett, egész más jelentéssel. A -szor rag viszont, ami szerintem a *szer* szóból származik 3-féleképpen illeszkedhet (-szor, -szer, ször).
A fel- igekötőnek van föl- alakja, az el igekötőnek viszont nincs, hiszen létezik az öl szó igeként és főnévként is
Ha a *fenn* lehet fent és fönt, a *benn *szónak vajon miért nincs bönn és bönt változata???.


----------



## uress

francisgranada said:


> _vörös_ - kizárólagosan (talán akad olyan szókapcsolat, ahol a _veres _a mgfelelőbb, de nem most jut eszembe semmi)


A veresszilva pl sohasem vörös.


----------



## francisgranada

Lehet, hogy nem elég egyértelműen fejeztem ki magam. Hogy félreértés ne essék, hansúlyozom, hogy a példáim és a hozzájuk fűzött kommentárok csak a személyes tapasztalataimra vonatkoznak a környezetemben beszélt észak-keleti magyar nyelváltozotat illetőleg.

Egyetértek Franknaggyal és Uressel abban, hogy egyes szókacspolatokban/kifejezésekben mifelénk sem az "elvárt" változat a használatos (jó példa a "csöbörből vödörbe"). 





franknagy said:


> ... Érdemes még arról eszmét cserélni, hogy *miért nincs* egyes -e-t tartalmazó szavaknak -ö-s párja, és viszont.


Szerintm a magyarázat abban rejlik, hogy eredetileg a mai áltatános _*e *_hangnak kétféle hang felelt meg a magyarban, egy nyílt *e *és egy zárt *ë*. Ezt az állapotot több nyelvjárás megőrizte a mai napig, mások nem, viszont egyes nyelvterületeken a zárt _*ë  *ö-_vé fejlődött és ezen szavak némelyike került be a köznyelbe alternatív változatként. Tehát ö-s párja csak*** azon szavaknak van, amelyekben a köznyelvi (standard, semleges) _*e*_ etimológiailag zárt *ë *hangra vezethető vissza.

Lásd még  itt is. A cikk végén felsorolt szavak némelyikének ö-s változata használatos a köznyelvben is, pl. (a már említetteken kívül): csönd, csöpp, csöpög, gyönge, röpül,  förtelem ...

*** _csak _vagy _főleg?_ - nem tudom megitélni.


----------



## Tina55

Sziasztok!

Köszönöm a válaszokat! Látom, jó kis nyelvészeti vita kerekedett a kérdésből.  Reagálnék én is néhány felvetésre. A relációs jelek azt jelzik, hogy a déli régióban melyik alak a gyakoribb, legalábbis a saját tapasztalataim szerint.

mögötte < megette – igeként; névutóként kizárólag ö-vel
Szöged < Szeged – maximum népdalokban tudnám ö-vel elképzelni
szög > szeg – főnévként még e-vel is elmegy, de igeként szinte kizárólagosan ö-vel hallottam pl. felszögel egy képet a falra; de a szegecsel alak már e-vel gyakoribb
söpör > seper – a söprű (és nem seprű) és a tájfun is inkább söpör
körösztanya < keresztanya – még tréfás mondásokban sem hallottam ö-vel
köll < kell – ö-vel nagyon erőltetett, inkább paródiának tűnik
sör > ser – e-vel tréfásan hangzik
vörös > veres – e-vel szinte csak nevekben fordul elő pl. Veresegyház, Veres Ács utca stb.
sötét > setét – e-vel tréfásan hangzik
fölösleges = felesleges
Egyetértek Francisgranadával a zárt ë hang kérdésében. Nem minden ’e’ hang helyettesíthető ö-vel, ezt érzéssel kell csinálni, különben paródiaként hat a túl sok ö betűt tartalmazó beszéd. Ilyen csúfolódó mondás az „Öttem könyeret möggyel.”, amivel a szegedi nyelvjárást szokták kifigurázni. De egy szegedi sosem mondana ilyet, az öttem alak még elmegy, de senki nem mond möggyet a meggy helyett.  Ezért is írtam az elején, hogy bizonyos betűkapcsolatok esetén előforduló jelenség. Például szó elején szerintem sosincs ilyen váltás. Az engem névmás tájszólásban még létezik engömet formában, de öngemet vagy öngömet nincs.


----------

